# Makeup Schools in the DC/MD/VA



## MakeupFanatic09 (Aug 10, 2011)

hello My name is Megan. Im currently in the Virginia area and would love to start a new career in the makeup industry, I found a couple schools like Aveda and Graham Webb but would like everyones feedback


----------



## linalovesmakeup (Sep 15, 2011)

I went to Makeup Artist Studios, I also tried Graham Webb and left very disappointed.
  	I felt like I learned nothing new at Graham Webb,

  	Makeup Artist Studios taught me bridal, print, special fx, as well as airbrush.

  	They start you off with three different kits, which is very helpful in the beginning.

  	The classes are small, which helps you more because the teachers can really help YOU out.


----------

